Ask HN: What are some good skills to learn as back ender during quaranteene? - scalatohaskell
======
vpEfljFL
I would advise you to enlarge your education in agriculture space especially
growing potato species. It will be helpful and relaxing at the same time.
Fresh air is good for your health as well alongside with physical exercises.

------
slater
Spelling! :D

(scnr)

